# iscsi + zfs + nfs



## nORKy (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, 

I have 2 servers.
1st is very old and has 4 very old HP MSA20 Array with 40 disks. Only 3G RAM (can't get more) and a poor CPU.
2nd is a new server. I can put momery if needed.
Both servers are directly connected with a network cable.

I Want the 2nd server access to all disks space in the 1st. How can I do that ??


Share all disks of 1st 1 by 1 with iscsi to 2nd and build my zpool (40 iscontrol process)
Build a zfs volume on 1st and share to 2nd with iscsi ? (1 iscontrol process)
Build a zfs volume on 1st and share to 2nd with nfs ? (need RAM on 1st ??)

thanks you.


----------



## _martin (Jan 18, 2013)

How is that MSA connected to the old server ? U320 SCSI cable? If so, can't you buy another U320 card to new server and connect it there? This way you'd have a shared storage between those two servers.


----------



## nORKy (Jan 21, 2013)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> How is that MSA connected to the old server ? U320 SCSI cable? If so, can't you buy another U320 card to new server and connect it there? This way you'd have a shared storage between those two servers.



yes, U320.

I'll try, but, the only card we found to put in the HP G7 isn't detected by FreeBSD :-(


----------



## _martin (Jan 22, 2013)

nORKy said:
			
		

> I'll try, but, the only card we found to put in the HP G7 isn't detected by FreeBSD :-(



Right  .. absolutely forgot that part of the problem. Maybe checking ahd(4) can give you some additional clues which card is supported. Also check hardware notes for more info.

You didn't share the info about the old HW but I'm guessing you'll hit a bottleneck there anyway. If you can't work with U320 adapter on new server even that iSCSI solution might work. Is that for a LAB testing or for something .. more important ?


----------



## nORKy (Jan 23, 2013)

It is not an Adaptec Chip. It's an ATTO chip on old HW.
It is not for a lab, it's for a big syslog server (Fortigate, many postfix, 2 barracuda, many apache, ...)
The ISCSI solution works, but, I don't known what solution to use :

Share all disks of  1st 1 by 1 with iscsi to 2nd and build my zpool (40 iscontrol process)
Build a zfs volume on 1st and share to 2nd with iscsi ? (1 iscontrol process)
Build a zfs volume on 1st and share to 2nd with nfs ? (need RAM on 1st ??)

Actually, the 1st work. bug I don't if it's the best solution.
It seems iscsi on FreeBSD isn't very stable.


----------

